# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  هنا  سيتم طرح بعض الهواتف التي تم فك شفرتها على السرفر

## server-morocco

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجو من الاعضاء المساهمة معنا بتجاربهم على   السرفر   
بعض   الهواتف    التي  تم فك   شفرتها   على   السرفر

----------


## server-morocco

&#201;xito
NOKIA MOVISTAR SLOW(LENTO)	353387045108366	 463170176007534

----------


## server-morocco

&#201;xito
NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS IN	
&#201;xito
IPHONE VODAFONE SPAIN	012428002983160	 okSTAN( AUTOMATICO)	355364040304884	 818780910738755	
&#201;xito
Iphone SFR Francia (working imei) All models	013030005443256	 ok

----------


## alaa_day



----------


## mohamed73

sony ericsson vodafon spain           012451007990105                            0525639113682452   
nokia movistar 15 ncks instant( automatico)           355953049799878  584310714889218

----------


## mohamed73

nokia vodafone 15 ncks instant automatico             358267047621324890364803270716      NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           351938052063589 085032777368417

----------


## mohamed73

server: [IMEI]
356057033667742
[TARGET_HASH]
EDA9AC9D7BFF0B13DFF57D204C899F8D60E33F93
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
689511904617486
[NCK]
#pw+373903979064916+1#
#pw+706877061244067+2#
#pw+020590340505303+3#
#pw+441728300634415+4#
#pw+822931278616525+5#
#pw+365975352767442+6#
#pw+513337115347568+7#   
[IMEI]
355222034072323
[TARGET_HASH]
24A559CB954C7D4A6E93B89907BE70364DF9066E
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
301869930779821
[NCK]
#pw+624945210912144+1#
#pw+718020096949896+2#
#pw+847465740650158+3#
#pw+646605351895702+4#
#pw+968563797079760+5#
#pw+081750157546446+6#
#pw+159583484886028+7#  
IMEI]
353276056271470
[TARGET_HASH]
F53B221D67D6979A37B3C7C5C12D4BEC10888745
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
126098202418898
[NCK]
#pw+918075052178838+1#
#pw+683787860744290+2#
#pw+936269775593540+3#
#pw+600254575161945+4#
#pw+155495840222062+5#  
[IMEI]
356263043787252
[TARGET_HASH]
EA19FC29FFDB7875E95520125118954151CAF5FA
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
407663452062969
[NCK]
#pw+104652430034784+1#
#pw+460151522911470+2#
#pw+868962822371289+3#
#pw+338044013910766+4#
#pw+682363403215353+5#
#pw+930466586293600+6#
#pw+556686093246527+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO           353412048805071 120883637710490 
[IMEI]
359742046976472
[TARGET_HASH]
523FA630DD9B29C1254B8CB7D6A5A5F4CA7A06BC
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
468145978021804
[NCK]
#pw+862267584894197+1#
#pw+220622130350668+2#
#pw+707498115270411+3#
#pw+316410950493592+4#
#pw+115039258758734+5#
#pw+792616980020517+6#
#pw+268760397805721+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO           351985049015388                          443224626793903  
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           354762006081746                               e06rfn15nc 94861483 79802538 1653200894  
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           357684008690216                               e17rga8x8r 27342123 70459328 2150381096 
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           354082010131530                               g26rgy34zm 21858528 61764988 2413459584 
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           358909002127140                               d67rgy36l0 84777439 89222816 0840173224

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO           357912043696785 384067475250382   
[IMEI]
352710048390577
[TARGET_HASH]
0022B31948CE7E52F86F4521F7EB8F349053BAF5
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
949256862869122
[NCK]
#pw+653672296886830+1#
#pw+006850189932604+2#
#pw+859695229324244+3#
#pw+735680538354192+4#
#pw+024593619929161+5#
#pw+844379319033302+6#
#pw+134773997846859+7#

----------


## mohamed73

MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           358011008975620                              e19rgq27dh 37778652 82545364 2018071481    
[IMEI]
355222033290306
[TARGET_HASH]
D9A7565ED1AC6EE28A815CBDBCE47EDCEC820284
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
561943593845017
[NCK]
#pw+055660054975330+1#
#pw+010524925161326+2#
#pw+819393413275832+3#
#pw+345484123057716+4#
#pw+621055698397837+5#
#pw+764061503065217+6#
#pw+255731390050174+7#

----------


## mohamed73

MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           359418004207602                              e23rgq26xh 58648324 23653360 1357364864  
[IMEI]
355966046461003
[TARGET_HASH]
7FFFEB9768DB903E8D9E399CA0E98580A2106636
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
286062127738323
[NCK]
#pw+107006671912680+1#
#pw+880071181103015+2#
#pw+633064520744716+3#
#pw+675377024497884+4#
#pw+179664711010970+5#
#pw+916212050412087+6#
#pw+401920751203595+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           359350020140824                          108894154591376   
NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO           355961043469497                         NCK=604145724141614   
[IMEI]
355222031251458
[TARGET_HASH]
70DCB68B12A23F7B5E6ED181A9ADF3FAFF263EE9
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
565390650125824
[NCK]
#pw+582248998948503+1#
#pw+461483866530228+2#
#pw+277154272741259+3#
#pw+846421225739485+4#
#pw+559987235615568+5#
#pw+662374502937442+6#
#pw+588477447178251+7#

----------


## GSM-TOOLs

Success           IPHONE VODAFONE SPAIN (WORKING /BLACKLIST) ALL0     13072008606448     OK

----------


## alaa_day



----------


## brahim_gsm

السلام عليكم
والله اخواني من اجمل سيرفرات و الاجمل معاملة صاحب سيرفر 
 77F2A331DF49B4B274E75456FCFE7AA958B3E923
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
358265553158575
[NCK]
#pw+981769453005165+1#
#pw+396712013308475+2#
#pw+914562662839016+3#
#pw+445796267041118+4#
#pw+300730183661161+5#
#pw+346356857058461+6#
#pw+033150636154346+7#

----------


## mohamed73

Iphone Sunrise Suiza  all models blacklisted Instant in working day           012762002xxxxxx                          unlocked   
NOKIA MOVISTAR  SLOW(LENTO)           358006037711111                          164194284411278

----------


## ahmed189

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## mohamed73

nokia vodafone 15 ncks instant automatico           354572053801668                         nck=260780714840046  
nokia vodafone 15 ncks instant automatico           355365048233991                         nck=858677106563264

----------


## bacca22

Rejeté           SONYERICSSON/GENERICO ORANGE            353809055794793                           
                      -                                                                
            363                              Succès           NOKIA MOVISTAR 20 DIGITOS INSTANT           358616042893058                         74751230969280653675   779727489324362
                          -                                                                
            362                              Succès           SONYERICSSON YOIGO            352600059588427                         NCK:	4277047404940249	SPCK:	1050851772865549	NSCK:	8193555005810554
                          -                                                                
            359                              Succès           Nokia Movistar 20 digitos Instant TEST           358616042893058                          441307014260318                                           
            358                              Succès           NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO           354855043468759                          170571138916499                        -                                                                
            357                              Succès           NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           354316042736910                          669997462225808                        -                                                                
            354                              Succès           NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           355963044894319                          621536217179420                        -                                                                
            353                              Succès           NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           353755045127901                          769391608773064                        -                                                                
            246                              Succès           CHECK PLAZO Y PRECIO IPHONE EXTRANJERO           013181002300211                          ok                        -

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
355946046114547
[TARGET_HASH]
5C0B17894EE850B05290120E2F373986E3C1033B
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
668313834971135
[NCK]
#pw+353776774165109+1#
#pw+910121611228364+2#
#pw+382206350280807+3#
#pw+263020007661595+4#
#pw+755160248582294+5#
#pw+877261757650775+6#
#pw+671108655192649+7#   
[IMEI]
355966046434745
[TARGET_HASH]
1311088928A32CCF4608EB7190A5486EBD7C9D4F
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
999485681328324
[NCK]
#pw+539946051071206+1#
#pw+185114137346821+2#
#pw+816703816115555+3#
#pw+707208028548524+4#
#pw+840913306907867+5#
#pw+090232735304656+6#
#pw+712332028966542+7#

----------


## hamza_gsm

الوقت مضبوط بارك الله فيكم

----------


## azouz78

[IMEI]
353762041560903
[TARGET_HASH]
0872DC8972D6C554704FB50FBC01E7745421642F
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
705485455406553
[NCK]
#pw+421221194106786+1#
#pw+007463166065367+2#
#pw+183842806748683+3#
#pw+184746520804758+4#
#pw+480181199517914+5#
#pw+418277806809686+6#
#pw+429095627236536+7#

----------


## boussoula

s il vous plait J AI DEJA ENREGISTREE DANS CE SERVEUR ET J AI ENVIE DE SAVOIR SI J ACHETTE DES CREDITS COMMENT  FAIRE POUR DICODER UN IPHONE OU NOKIA SL3 SI POSSIBLE EN VEDIO C EST TRES INTERESSASSANT POUR LE MODE EMPLOIS ET POUR  L AIDE DES PERSSONES COMMME MOI QUI NE SAVENT PAS COMMENT MANUPILER CE SERVEUR ET MERCIIII INFINEMENT

----------


## server-morocco

Contact-moi sur  skype  :server.gsm o appel moi 0622596039  merci

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           353424041038311                          490878550552508 
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           357252000176285                               e946fq29k5 45531326 45453725 3584061099  
NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           358650047246947                          123525718349852  
NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           359037040083593                          063456141531316  
NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           355952048153608                          769142979688597

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
353285056128291
[TARGET_HASH]
9FD75F1A84FDEA2F1F897E661B6AC2A48359B3B3
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
435355986327826
[NCK]
#pw+908046260701322+1#
#pw+825907822935641+2#
#pw+860819889288531+3#
#pw+264512667697461+4#
#pw+333468342610320+5#
#pw+428414908588962+6#
#pw+939006161879123+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA ORANGE INSTANT AUTOMATICO 24/7           35xxxxxxxxxxxxx                         NCK=166524274450202 
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           35xxxxxxxxxxxxxe69wfr2m7q 15078706 29573564 40909641

----------


## mohamed73

LICENCIA GOLD POLAR BOX       actived   NOKIA ORANGE 20 DIGIT(SLOW)           35xxxxxxxxxxxxx                         76657428603756577507  
[IMEI]
359357039973830
[TARGET_HASH]
092F168A49D8A6E7CEA8158BAEF54D9BE0C9EEB6
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
712233865425709
[NCK]
#pw+981238412965223+1#
#pw+566266277929417+2#
#pw+620011221589802+3#
#pw+565360727299272+4#
#pw+960967393561739+5#
#pw+118439519095815+6#
#pw+785045872126880+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
358646048667123
[TARGET_HASH]
24DA091CDBB735D31133398C8061DF041150860C
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
711173275177469
[NCK]
#pw+446850119219757+1#
#pw+302525511300087+2#
#pw+993742809266938+3#
#pw+034973701617558+4#
#pw+895975776089621+5#
#pw+703161411983153+6#
#pw+744106304078717+7#   
[IMEI]
354871049060656
[TARGET_HASH]
19B30EDF6175C6EB042CE5A730CFEFB1323589B9
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
975808457182734
[NCK]
#pw+293909012937831+1#
#pw+590820170480719+2#
#pw+363415950458303+3#
#pw+015581689886580+4#
#pw+632018835102088+5#
#pw+887703436417957+6#
#pw+247671589474929+7#   
[IMEI]
356234045319287
[TARGET_HASH]
545F68DE80EB4943D33F6558CF2EF112CEB75D99
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
300819070975170
[NCK]
#pw+522511476369048+1#
#pw+792163860189922+2#
#pw+368052986275417+3#
#pw+365090468173759+4#
#pw+746001133056321+5#
#pw+325775921970128+6#
#pw+935010605450577+7#

----------


## mohamed73

nokia vodafone 15 ncks instant automatico           357978038890717                          002606487066471  
 MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           355563018994770                          f56rjw2bpm 04167347 46211515 6ac42d09      
nokia movistar 15 ncks instant( automatico)           356267042701800 959898229552236   
SONYERICSSON/GENERICOS MOVISTAR INSTANT           353809050122875                         NCK=1520636412916607  
SONYERICSSON/GENERICO ORANGE            012451009646580                         0781086164017190

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
355386049900354
[TARGET_HASH]
46F32CA1F1E892BC5093DA038D2F0E0D37E5D87F
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
339225646747403
[NCK]
#pw+836210575720497+1#
#pw+688050788806103+2#
#pw+597288217938473+3#
#pw+604639266722493+4#
#pw+456885555852529+5#
#pw+525376079191158+6#
#pw+935153825273209+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
357378044611563
[TARGET_HASH]
CA8DF4EB9842D4B5553FCE85CABA2E0772907E04
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
437105578743243
[NCK]
#pw+255250040612302+1#
#pw+194320126218905+2#
#pw+992705849467967+3#
#pw+458339367655850+4#
#pw+411597676591031+5#
#pw+931932618964878+6#
#pw+290457132703387+7#  
[IMEI]
355374047376843
[TARGET_HASH]
83ED4A09D617DE4949C258CDA0B033C90F24786C
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
235441202685661
[NCK]
#pw+678938643579145+1#
#pw+783353911850143+2#
#pw+505542809091785+3#
#pw+353959932389472+4#
#pw+022442653862545+5#
#pw+008639112420049+6#
#pw+447649782886421+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
355368044180661
[TARGET_HASH]
65E264D44B0329F9BCF82FCC9FAE922CC4731A53
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
999669249736291
[NCK]
#pw+200250783782267+1#
#pw+497770654962963+2#
#pw+331018909832349+3#
#pw+467610193499985+4#
#pw+725665441499463+5#
#pw+014071741460549+6#
#pw+899324779403744+7#   
FRANCE- BOUYGUES  GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI)           359755049132836                         41751682980278711852

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia movistar 15 ncks instant( automatico)           352842056200610                          645106193358403   
[15:29:45] server.gsm: [IMEI]
358629046802074
[TARGET_HASH]
DB8269CE35FAB777ECDDF8861FA66CE36869CD5A
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
102013662275661
[NCK]
#pw+960503337543939+1#
#pw+314260725219094+2#
#pw+624003663177579+3#
#pw+194680103649221+4#
#pw+456801984419869+5#
#pw+405026796010821+6#
#pw+744032247343362+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           354316046533040                          575029773063078    
[IMEI]
357989030166634
[TARGET_HASH]
0B497C444D74E84757E91B92AFAE9FCAD3DA82CC
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
447084900660214
[NCK]
#pw+179270076217153+1#
#pw+244705317492770+2#
#pw+306889448609574+3#
#pw+039225034561723+4#
#pw+388449139303351+5#
#pw+719301139072788+6#
#pw+366655874814731+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
354333040550540
[TARGET_HASH]
7C89F1249CB7A1FC94CB20FA6C5F6F0EF827FCDC
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
573830041595976
[NCK]
#pw+648263528623949+1#
#pw+732738443685951+2#
#pw+053988309605458+3#
#pw+832426487775334+4#
#pw+739190604363116+5#
#pw+673980083172134+6#
#pw+373588826312150+7#   
[IMEI]
351988043848283
[TARGET_HASH]
8CC12E29A3B6AA3565BEBF07B0D9C1103A054E25
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
930945675384524
[NCK]
#pw+602281484295969+1#
#pw+379794691197892+2#
#pw+545812411150670+3#
#pw+878817670019432+4#
#pw+550169789265306+5#
#pw+371699782060146+6#
#pw+763534748962095+7#   
[IMEI]
353760047209509
[TARGET_HASH]
2AB7C6709C6E85F2391B9B5A489B3DE6AE2B972D
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
577080040856426
[NCK]
#pw+103375562766399+1#
#pw+877079430080517+2#
#pw+006872591108246+3#
#pw+815478882906195+4#
#pw+075644877602486+5#
#pw+101429893553057+6#
#pw+710053970591078+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           356989047813815                          397596198828890    [IMEI]
356993044706972
[TARGET_HASH]
BCB7444937B1D97D95507EDC07026E5ED3FB4D80
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
565765073414490
[NCK]
#pw+549010091339994+1#
#pw+660888623513098+2#
#pw+704208641077594+3#
#pw+598048380131980+4#
#pw+121664776681610+5#
#pw+313912287765083+6#
#pw+362000204476152+7#  
[IMEI]
354826042190314
[TARGET_HASH]
C58C6173C9BF3B3AB09A2C521A042DBF9848BCDE
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
381113552181910
[NCK]
#pw+270283889700600+1#
#pw+302741736673513+2#
#pw+835498430235852+3#
#pw+907875743862222+4#
#pw+920649603719944+5#
#pw+481343940665314+6#
#pw+545814185947145+7#  [IMEI]
359051045936606
[TARGET_HASH]
6206E8DA1265BC1BD8BF4EED5A7E0CEF82941144
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
918788834715466
[NCK]
#pw+760424476011347+1#
#pw+268287947012915+2#
#pw+520036078036497+3#
#pw+701660350934000+4#
#pw+217889032034048+5#
#pw+855093256705626+6#
#pw+158463969084934+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           353422043317444                          348026056625524  
[IMEI]
351679053165318
[TARGET_HASH]
E2BE6F250C5CF8D267BAF66E985F2DC36497D406
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
688806580524803
[NCK]
#pw+379437141948545+1#
#pw+332934474825233+2#
#pw+083222991748653+3#
#pw+770871325582729+4#
#pw+279896463361170+5#
#pw+391664347638639+6#
#pw+321776450129488+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
354318043477924
[TARGET_HASH]
636198F4E43B18C78240DA54D0ED5A0D2AF7816A
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
829587016948155
[NCK]
#pw+727013450361720+1#
#pw+938959825794360+2#
#pw+644078137234954+3#
#pw+279709705728695+4#
#pw+725819723051384+5#
#pw+833833131847476+6#
#pw+693834300125057+7#

----------


## mohamed73

SONYERICSSON/GENERICO ORANGE            358517045302289                         2404049797334251  
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           356885020256941                          h56rjw2xf8 32121016 00758397 461f7e49   
NOKIA ORANGE INSTANT AUTOMATICO 24/7           351525041948101                         NCK=418215786157290

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI] 357884044224885 [TARGET_HASH] B9AAD0EC0DDA1549ECEB35490ED74DABAF66DBFA [MASTER_SP_CODE] 224699184794118 [NCK] #pw+642401970953492+1# #pw+320150999824342+2# #pw+432679060846593+3# #pw+841294778662823+4# #pw+744105502773377+5# #pw+350835930823582+6# #pw+503199955042949+7#   
[IMEI]
358634040747952
[TARGET_HASH]
B3FB9C9BDADF996F4863956CD61C6BE35C23F499
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
353597058467256
[NCK]
#pw+956381232150067+1#
#pw+390707792903155+2#
#pw+494722213078376+3#
#pw+846076895695199+4#
#pw+290266837598353+5#
#pw+718225284461594+6#
#pw+361026174616080+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
353677056347857
[TARGET_HASH]
489A6EA8C0C8D0E0C47C6DB63A0E0D1E752A3A9D
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
762829623259222
[NCK]
#pw+398665356915569+1#
#pw+985049131092849+2#
#pw+378004874773337+3#
#pw+439208412741268+4#
#pw+432664626556447+5#
#pw+196820384106062+6#
#pw+740996874496956+7#  
NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO           356983045688618                          452528253089108 
 NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           359040043790644                          440783717522246

----------


## BRAHIM61

PHONE SFR WORKING IMEI(all model) instant           012544003194589                          unlocked

----------


## BRAHIM61

nokia orange instant automatico 24/7           356255041810516                         nck=935752341772518nck=935752341772518

----------


## BRAHIM61

Nokia Vodafone 20 DIGITOS (100, 113)            353253050454741                         7316624588427624242273166245884276242422

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
358608045267521
[TARGET_HASH]
F00D801FCBEF3D1696A10136E1C4CAC331067F7B
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
421579639009560
[NCK]
#pw+372112782909427+1#
#pw+292685795573228+2#
#pw+527315929515197+3#
#pw+777626450310969+4#
#pw+555431150298832+5#
#pw+293615732912194+6#
#pw+156392116803176+7#  
[ IMEI]
359761041287198
[TARGET_HASH]
A8EAD56228ACA1906AF8914742EDDB9B610F5BAB
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
581395309497523
[NCK]
#pw+162978400273356+1#
#pw+439670944949137+2#
#pw+884533172581229+3#
#pw+455033019873682+4#
#pw+534664652200901+5#
#pw+480832241494212+6#
#pw+010632694389929+7# 
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           356465014570829                          g34rjy2c8g 9723662660057292 66938fa1   
NOKIA MOVISTAR  SLOW(LENTO)           353762046042360                          394861620686603 
FRANCE- BOUYGUES  GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI)           358258047482882                         98044243044506273414  
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           355560012528497                          g33rhu1f4v 44824271 61184253 31cb8787

----------


## mohamed73

MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           354759004353150                         d54rfa1xw5 05012115 35328670 0518326436 
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           356251001487338                         e69wfx2mfd 15775257 18811723 16652657   
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           354887021139813                         g346lj2ggr 99513642 75872088 9760f982   
 [IMEI]
355368044034405
[TARGET_HASH]
23D12965B898CED102B7C61D1DC1D6B30DB427E3
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
111976007115515
[NCK]
#pw+314943983830269+1#
#pw+835463211915674+2#
#pw+063570073826776+3#
#pw+046499679386544+4#
#pw+994119446095309+5#
#pw+680984274456787+6#
#pw+969332440457481+7#

----------


## farfour

[3492]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)
IMEI	:	355379041346882
Code	:	 669032371103083
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/01/27 18:58:35
A répondu le	:	2014/01/27 19:05:05

----------


## mohamed73

nokia vodafone 15 ncks instant automatico           355975043589062                         nck=680574106480893 
nokia orange instant automatico 24/7           354316046989275                         nck=428779722757069

----------


## farfour

[IMEI]354856042244415[TARGET_HASH]8C896B293A012360A18FC3D8496D98FFFD127518[MASTER_SP_CODE]957135861619924[NCK]#pw+226075577146190+1##pw+232738473779464+2##pw+268629760995147+3##pw+402877293244434+4##pw+392353072775355+5##pw+555745142948397+6##pw+268346845187064+7#

----------


## farfour

[3472]   FRANCE- ORANGE GENERIC (IPHONE AND NOKIA NOT SUPPORTED
IMEI	:	353861052816756
Code	:	 8987318937587405
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/01/27 11:46:19
A répondu le	:	2014/01/28 14:01:05

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
356985048354072
[TARGET_HASH]
CFC0794B3A50A63303AADE34F850F812A6DB81BB
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
766574120718008
[NCK]
#pw+402970448424004+1#
#pw+181882374901088+2#
#pw+960488362219089+3#
#pw+095398024111000+4#
#pw+838596636608696+5#
#pw+208672760917562+6#
#pw+900007558831717+7#  
MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID           358788010072633                         e95rjl2v35 3184327561791556 d9637283

----------


## farfour

[3592]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)
IMEI	:	354855040164393
Code	:	 296219849367736
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/01 13:20:08
A répondu le	:	2014/02/01 13:30:04

----------


## farfour

[3604]   NOKIA ORANGE INSTANT AUTOMATICO 24/7
IMEI	:	358608041303452
Code	:	 NCK=309341610636139
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/01 18:27:37
A répondu le	:	2014/02/01 18:37:02

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
353763045852411
[TARGET_HASH]
8480241522C8FC125EF13AFA426B8431C942B250
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
422599444599109
[NCK]
#pw+807522864731022+1#
#pw+072631784995956+2#
#pw+806804987427745+3#
#pw+169495644925430+4#
#pw+566172002571057+5#
#pw+603279900629941+6#
#pw+992277461084588+7#   
FRANCE -SFR GENERIC CLEAN IMEI ALL MODELS(instant)           354856044719059                          065463312649105 
NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           353396049175545                          970819154253325

----------


## farfour

[3629]   NOKIA ORANGE 20 DIGIT(SLOW)
IMEI	:	356702052198273
Code	:	 48860564449417177380
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/03 13:12:35
A répondu le	:	2014/02/05 01:20:02

----------


## farfour

[3674]   NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO
IMEI	:	359744043124585
Code	:	 NCK=467739408862546
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/05 17:17:24
A répondu le	:	2014/02/05 17:55:02

----------


## farfour

[3524]   AT&T USA iPhone - 3GS, 4G, 4s, 5,
IMEI	:	012536004621024
Code	:	 unlocked

----------


## farfour

[3660]   -FRANCE-ORANGE NOKIA LUMIA
IMEI	:	354149052747539
Code	:	 25307163956284703738
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/05 12:00:09
A répondu le	:	2014/02/06 16:58:05

----------


## farfour

[3710]   MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID
IMEI	:	357709010448020
Code	:	 g33rhw0r1f 61452938 14792153 f67dbea2
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/06 18:14:15
A répondu le	:	2014/02/06 18:25:02

----------


## farfour

[IMEI]
359742040742201
[TARGET_HASH]
8D2095964567B8DDA6CC3D6B7D6718D29F63D924
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
235845052754955
[NCK]
#pw+236245344566093+1#
#pw+577782022478630+2#
#pw+244918915542919+3#
#pw+445489483674176+4#
#pw+765539848243157+5#
#pw+825299872780061+6#
#pw+929917281386729+7#

----------


## mohamed73

nokia orange instant automatico 24/7           357902049722545                         nck=538931166176095        
NOKIA VODAFONE SPAIN 20 DIGIT INSTANT           353253055756777                         89978239697715077399

----------


## farfour

[3754]   IPHONE VODAFONE SPAIN (WORKING /BLACKLIST) ALL
IMEI	:	358546052066859
Code	:	 unlocked

----------


## mohamed73

FRANCE -SFR GENERIC CLEAN IMEI ALL MODELS(instant)           012694001829486                         4657496886736942 
NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)           356267042714837                          933627247035683

----------


## farfour

[3924]   NOKIA ORANGE INSTANT AUTOMATICO 24/7
IMEI	:	355176052918165
Code	:	 NCK=818479372502878
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/17 17:16:03
A répondu le	:	2014/02/17 17:32:03

----------


## farfour

[3925]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)
IMEI	:	359292049993330
Code	:	 782918828666844
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/17 17:25:39
A répondu le	:	2014/02/17 17:35:04

----------


## farfour

[4033]   SONY ERICSSON VODAFON SPAIN (RAPIDO,FAST)
IMEI	:	356194057990443
Code	:	 9692149129780493,2508474490407940
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/20 20:28:33
A répondu le	:	2014/02/20 23:40:02

----------


## farfour

[4051]   SAMSUNG EUROPA INSTANT
IMEI	:	351776061996435
Code	:	 NETWORK=20685797 PROVIDER=57371454 SUBPROVIDER=01886759 DEFREEZE=14293803
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/02/22 11:37:13
A répondu le	:	2014/02/22 11:50:02

----------


## farfour

[4114]   Iphone Emea Service (all imeis) 3G/3GS/4/4S/5
IMEI	:	013179009963874
Code	:	 ok

----------


## farfour

[4296]   NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO
IMEI	:	351514045663767
Code	:	 NCK=730724648556077
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/03/04 16:41:36
A répondu le	:	2014/03/04 17:05:02

----------


## farfour

[4434]   FRANCE- ORANGE SONY ERICSON
IMEI	:	358097059207666
Code	:	 2874605736198591
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/03/09 20:23:07
A répondu le	:	2014/03/11 00:36:03

----------


## farfour

[4501]   GENERIC- MOVISTAR SPAIN (ALL MODELS LOCKED MOVISTAR SPAIN)NOKIA NOT SUPPORTED
IMEI	:	357227020325914
Code	:	 7981143276025809
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/03/11 20:41:18
A répondu le	:	2014/03/11 21:38:14

----------


## farfour

[4535]   SAMSUNG EUROPA INSTANT
IMEI	:	351542062038779
Code	:	 NETWORK=71520908 DEFREEZE= 47047515
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/03/13 11:41:52
A répondu le	:	2014/03/13 11:55:01

----------


## farfour

[4523]   SONYERICSSON WORLD ( TODOS LOS SONYERICSSON DEL MERCADO) FAST
IMEI	:	353722051565895
Code	:	 NCK:	0426355864075943	SPCK:	8724134260431005	NSCK: 2316432840187722	CCK: 2185572950191205
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/03/12 17:16:04
A répondu le	:	2014/03/13 15:19:06

----------


## farfour

[4619]   SAMSUNG EUROPA INSTANT
IMEI	:	358267051228842
Code	:	 52046480/70802074
Envoyé Sur	:	2014/03/16 20:53:42
A répondu le	:	2014/03/16 21:05:02

----------


## farfour

[4931]   NOKIA VODAFONE 15 NCKS INSTANT AUTOMATICO IMEI : 353422043284701  Code : 901387690228638  Envoyé Sur : 2014/03/31 12:58:33  A répondu le : 2014/03/31 13:13:39

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
354333040555416
[TARGET_HASH]
235F4A12F74295F4D5660FA0A99AAFC66A57774F
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
207610009046516
[NCK]
#pw+592752434021278+1#
#pw+608550780676475+2#
#pw+953325979386130+3#
#pw+159794690327249+4#
#pw+558506039425798+5#
#pw+926179906002317+6#
#pw+876549494287364+7# 
  [IMEI]
354857041368700
[TARGET_HASH]
9F54398FACC1E31AA654B66DEF4106050968B300
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
818191293117028
[NCK]
#pw+194717571165649+1#
#pw+161498239204391+2#
#pw+542036516991418+3#
#pw+057445426388664+4#
#pw+753295913323762+5#
#pw+571432166060889+6#
#pw+936877854488530+7#

----------


## farfour

[5211]   FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT IMEI : 359289045825375  Code : 07319162  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/10 22:32:14  A répondu le : 2014/04/10 22:36:43

----------


## farfour

[5196]   SONYERICSSON/GENERICO ORANGE IMEI : 354894050003332  Code : 8287306959531765  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/10 18:23:36  A répondu le : 2014/04/12 13:15:57

----------


## farfour

[5310]   SONYERICSSON WORLD ( TODOS LOS SONYERICSSON DEL MERCADO) FAST IMEI : 358046057791403  Code : NCK: 7221506307596916  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/14 19:20:16  A répondu le : 2014/04/15 14:59:10

----------


## farfour

[5392]   SAMSUNG EUROPA INSTANT IMEI : 352123060301912  Code : NETWORK=20951517 PROVIDER=10177978 SUBPROVIDER=29025259 DEFREEZE=50749484  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/17 22:49:26  A répondu le : 2014/04/17 23:32:56

----------


## farfour

[5408]   SAMSUNG EUROPA INSTANT IMEI : 351776061425872  Code : NETWORK=41914903 PROVIDER=75528328 SUBPROVIDER=73732298 DEFREEZE=06863920  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/19 11:46:29  A répondu le : 2014/04/19 12:04:00

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+984631986118290+1#
#pw+525966608678048+2#
#pw+527932138848685+3#
#pw+893858031377710+4#
#pw+573448714128946+5#
#pw+681741250285699+6#
#pw+264629278900645+7#  
#pw+812252710735448+1#
#pw+055744923079276+2#
#pw+074724892803827+3#
#pw+392554713262633+4#
#pw+415320764130649+5#
#pw+636650332047646+6#
#pw+292331737686093+7# 
#pw+707718524164114+1#
#pw+563559044138653+2#
#pw+186413106228558+3#
#pw+707285708996251+4#
#pw+119366198344265+5#
#pw+257709121483626+6#
#pw+771671115607220+7#

----------


## farfour

*[5611]   FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT* *IMEI : 358629040235883  Code : 258836046002282  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/27 20:47:40  A répondu le : 2014/04/28 12:54:07   *

----------


## farfour

*[5610]   FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT* *IMEI : 356051038192533  Code : 401550622522000  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/27 20:34:39  A répondu le : 2014/04/28 12:55:32  *

----------


## farfour

* [5630]   Nokia Vodafone Spain c2-xx 15 digitos Instant* *IMEI : 354870047999972  Code : 472907175973044  Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/28 19:48:23  A répondu le : 2014/04/28 20:03:30  *

----------


## MoslimBrot

*#ID*     *Code*  *Action*      5625  Succès    HTC MOVISTAR INSTANT    35xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    UNLOCK=19xxxxxx   -

----------


## MoslimBrot

*     [5647]   GENERIC- MOVISTAR SPAIN  (ALL MODELS LOCKED MOVISTAR SPAIN)NOKIA NOT SUPPORTED* *IMEI*  *:* *351286004064XXX*  *Code* *:* *          6794631813981XXX 4413430208710XXX         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/04/29  16:00:21*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/04/29  16:15:15*    *� 3*Commentaires   TSM30

----------


## MoslimBrot

[5647]   GENERIC- MOVISTAR SPAIN  (ALL MODELS LOCKED MOVISTAR SPAIN)NOKIA NOT SUPPORTED          IMEI  : 351286004064259   Code :           6794631813981211 4413430208710322            Envoyé Sur : 2014/04/29  16:00:21   A répondu le  : 2014/04/29  16:15:15    Commentaires   TSM30

----------


## MoslimBrot

[5699]   - FRANCE -SFR GENERIC CLEAN IMEI ALL MODELS(instant)          IMEI : 352710042351XXX  Code :           573182199000XXX            Envoyé Sur : 2014/05/01  01:34:39   A répondu le : 2014/05/01  01:49:41    Commentaires   E71

----------


## MoslimBrot

[5705]   GENERIC- MOVISTAR SPAIN  (ALL MODELS LOCKED MOVISTAR SPAIN)NOKIA NOT SUPPORTED          IMEI : 357126000437XXX  Code :           50232863275921919779529057874XXX             Envoyé Sur : 2014/05/01  13:08:38  A répondu le : 2014/05/01  13:43:05     Commentaires   Grundig M131

----------


## MoslimBrot

[5712]   - FRANCE -SFR GENERIC CLEAN IMEI ALL MODELS(instant)          IMEI : 359329047878095  Code :           970264232633202            Envoyé Sur : 2014/05/01  18:32:13   A répondu le : 2014/05/01  18:49:33    Commentaires   Nokia c5

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+769552536342472+1#
#pw+495422621734226+2#
#pw+397047966410513+3#
#pw+542439647410242+4#
#pw+614043062383711+5#
#pw+519957308061316+6#
#pw+737314392240555+7#

----------


## big_gsm

*بعد هواتف تم فك شفرتها * *Succès* *FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT	359334040068926	* *62822888731194613867* *Succès
FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT    359334040068926    
62822888731194613867    -
5739    
Succès
FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT    359334040051351    
02455181487759409985    -
5738    
Succès
FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT    359334040049959    
79318917223738700709    -
5737    
Succès
FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT    359334040186942    
66458517520194496236    -
5736    
Succès
FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT    359334040050684    
62595189457616258235    -
5735    
Succès
FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT    359334040049926    
78653171997801847758    -
5733    
Succès
FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT    359043045222988    
79104308619438142749*

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[5727]   iPhone/iPad IMEI (Carrier check) FULL GSX Report          * *IMEI* *:* *013032002049300*  *Code* *:* *          serialNumber : DNXGPR38DTD2 partDescription : IPHONE 4S 16GB  WHITE imeiNumber : 013032002049300 initialActivationPolicyDetails :  France SFR. initialActivationPolicyID : 227 unlocked : false unlockDate :   warrantyStatus : Out Of Warranty (No Coverage) coverageStartDate :   coverageEndDate :  daysRemaining : 0 PurchaseDate : 12/02/11  purchaseCountry : France registrationDate : 12/02/11 productDescription:  iPhone 4S nextTetherPolicyID: 10 nextTetherPolicyDetails:Unlock.  appliedActivationPolicyID:227 appliedActivationDetails:France SFR.  unbricked : true firstUnbrickDate : 12/02/11 lastUnbrickDate : 03/08/14  meid :  iccID : 89331036112106608411 productVersion : 7.1 macAddress :  3CD0F86DB69D bluetoothMacAddress:3CD0F86DB69E Simlock:Unlocked         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/03  12:16:02*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/03  12:23:41*    *Commentaires   IPhone 4s*

----------


## MoslimBrot

*5797]   Find My iPhone Status ON / OFF Check Service         * *IMEI* *:* *013184008723667*  *Code* *:* *          off          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/05  20:57:08*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/05  21:02:47*   *Commentaires   Iphone 4s*

----------


## big_gsm

*بعد هواتف * *5780	* *Succès* *FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT	359334040202707	* *98257785787957053844	-* *5779	* *Succès* *FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT	359334040189334	* *25529408340592822581	-* *5778	* *Succès* *FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT	359334040201972	* *53798980804732513896*

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[5814]   NOKIA MOVISTAR SPAIN[C2, C5, C7, 110 & 113] INSTANT         * *IMEI* *:* *353788044592965*  *Code* *:* *          785108757080036         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/06  13:20:29*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/06  13:26:52*    *Commentaires   NOKIA 2730*

----------


## big_gsm

* #pw+096302311214374+1#* *#pw+945170120102992+2#* *#pw+359851751539735+3#* *#pw+079652875731306+4#* *#pw+749059795063100+5#* *#pw+522311429351305+6#* *#pw+431152749416338+7#*

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+932905162311631+1#
#pw+613154653047708+2#
#pw+633741967821519+3#
#pw+601094294302444+4#
#pw+259087816482108+5#
#pw+005240387007089+6#
#pw+349081719462284+7#   SONYERICSSON/GENERICOS MOVISTAR INSTANT 354457057772448   9379496163348495     FRANCE- BOUYGUES  GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT 357379044771118   35699083191742658767     OTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID 353908010779350   f57rgw31z2 15069740 74863443 1082222867     NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 353762043306800   NCK=945100952530552   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 353756049231590    083635575988223    FRANCE- BOUYGUES  GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT 359755049144609        19562556484586431273     SONYERICSSON WORLD ( TODOS LOS SONYERICSSON DEL MERCADO) FAST 357986040616244   NCK: 9238071587973631 SPCK: 7481390209437527 NSCK: 8185520148715599 CCK: 4311516134366171     SONYERICSSON WORLD ( TODOS LOS SONYERICSSON DEL MERCADO) FAST 358091058985141   7547852143617640

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[5885]   MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID         * *IMEI* *:* *353300010156013*  *Code* *:* *          e48rha090g 17685690 58775704 2378744159         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/10  13:50:05*   *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/10  14:02:33*   *Commentaires   Motorola A910*

----------


## mohamed73

FRANCE- BOUYGUES  GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT 357259052023216   90237174500839717197     
#pw+986668577757618+1#
#pw+636014973755271+2#
#pw+103550130236564+3#
#pw+520639154631394+4#
#pw+893971240641974+5#
#pw+856311034744716+6#
#pw+520590304888198+7#

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[5977]   Iphone UK-USA check working/blocked imei (all europe)         * *IMEI* *:* *012339008840942*  *Code* *:* *          Clean - 5-CBC04B05BA5-43:50145662         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/15  17:06:39*   *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/15  17:40:43*   * *

----------


## MoslimBrot

[5945]   iPhone/iPad IMEI (Carrier check) FULL GSX Report           IMEI : 012339008840942  Code :           	 Serial: 81026MUSA4S IMEI: 012339008840942 Model: IPHONE 4  16GB BLACK iOS: 7.0.4 ICCID: 89441000300557653262 Bluetooth MAC:  MAC  Address: 5C5948087A6A Activation Status: Yes First Unbrick Date:  07/07/10 Last Unbrick Date: 18/03/14 Last Restore Date:  Initial  Activation Policy ID: 270 Initial Activation Policy: UK Vodafone.  Applied Activation Policy ID: 270 Applied Activation Policy: UK  Vodafone. Next Tether Policy ID: 270 Next Tether Policy: UK Vodafone.  Unbricked: True Unlocked: False Find My iPhone: OFF            Envoyé Sur : 2014/05/13  13:57:48   A répondu le : 2014/05/13  14:12:41

----------


## MoslimBrot

*5935]   iPhone/iPad IMEI (Carrier check) FULL GSX Report          * *IMEI* *:* *012845003141516*   *Code* *:* *          	 Serial: 5K127X03A4S IMEI: 012845003141516 Model: IPHONE 4  16GB BLACK iOS: 7.0.4 ICCID: 89331036131606493405 Bluetooth MAC:  MAC  Address: 4860BCDAF16A First Unbrick Date: 08/27/11 Last Unbrick Date:  12/31/13 Purchase Country: France Warranty Status: Out Of Warranty (No  Coverage) Coverage Start Date:  Coverage End Date:  Days Remaining: 0  Sold To: SFR SA Initial Activation Policy ID: 55 Initial Activation  Policy: EMEA Service. Applied Activation Policy ID: 55 Applied  Activation Policy: EMEA Service. Next Tether Policy ID: 10 Next Tether  Policy ID: Unlock. Unbricked: True Unlocked: False Sim Lock: Unlocked          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/12  18:37:02*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/12  18:46:57*   **

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[5933]   iPhone/iPad IMEI (Carrier check) FULL GSX Report          * *IMEI* *:* *013668007097545*   *Code* *:* *          	 Serial: 5K339H4MA4S IMEI: 013668007097545 Model: IPHONE 4  16GB BLACK iOS: 7.1.1 ICCID: 8933150113011015164 Bluetooth MAC:  A8BBCF90313E MAC Address: A8BBCF90313F First Unbrick Date: 10/29/13 Last  Unbrick Date: 12/25/13 Purchase Country: France Warranty Status: Out Of  Warranty (No Coverage) Coverage Start Date:  Coverage End Date:  Days  Remaining: 0 Sold To: BOUYGUES TELECOM Initial Activation Policy ID: 55  Initial Activation Policy: EMEA Service. Applied Activation Policy ID:  10 Applied Activation Policy: Unlock. Next Tether Policy ID: 10 Next  Tether Policy ID: Unlock. Unbricked: True Unlocked: True Sim Lock:  Unlocked         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/12  17:20:02*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/12  17:59:13*   **

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[5984]   UK - Vodafone iPhone - 3G, 3GS, 4G, 4S (Clean)         * *IMEI* *:* *012339008840942*  *Code* *:* *          unlocked          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/15  19:30:50*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/20  17:10:47*   **

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[6126]   FRANCE- BOUYGUES  GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI)          * *IMEI* *:* *358258048711990*  *Code* *:* *          44527629137654188032         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/25  15:17:32*   *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/26  13:16:12*

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[**6080]    - FRANCE -SFR GENERIC CLEAN IMEI ALL MODELS(instant)          * *IMEI* *:* *355962043259060*  *Code* *:* *          934751838603400 *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/22  16:47:23*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/22  16:55:57*

----------


## mohamed73

MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID 353921017401068   e23rhl10h5 15868496 18531004 18890954       NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 359075046160213    314897340044086

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[6205]   MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID         * *IMEI* *:* *358003007970082*  *Code* *:* *          d67wgb4k5f 68280746 17933980 23917078         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/05/28  20:35:14*   *A répondu le* *:* *2014/05/28  20:43:17*   **

----------


## chtiga

6222 En cours de traitement Iphone SFR France Not Found 013667003839975   En cours de traitement Fermé   6156 Succès SONYERICSSON W100/W150 356175041857996   CCK=6714828987148604  NCK=4425137031515078 NSCK=2371232884532680 SPCK=4212493628507424  UCCK=6714828987148604 UNCK=4425137031515078 UNSCK=2371232884532680  USPCK=4212493628507424 -   6141 Succès SONYERICSSON YOIGO 350961056775694   	 NCK: 3963905519963661 -   6138 Succès NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 356229044478894   	 NCK=920066138171383 -   6107 Succès NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 353407046376497   	 NCK=913059318104897 -   6104 Rejeté IPHONE SFR WORKING IMEI(all model) instant 013667003839975    not clean -   6035 Succès SONYERICSSON W100/W150 356175049106271   CCK=2237073961422211  NCK=1737872751090597 NSCK=2143884844842952 SPCK=4899532060503452  UCCK=2237073961422211 UNCK=1737872751090597 UNSCK=2143884844842952  USPCK=4899532060503452 -   6022 Succès MOTOROLA  WORLWIDE ANDROID  INSTANT 351913052432530   50598771 00000000    6018 Succès SONYERICSSON W100/W150 357085043510338    	 CCK=4154729590708965 NCK=0329480113979562 NSCK=9846669840976868  SPCK=4064727836000561 UCCK=4154729590708965 UNCK=0329480113979562  UNSCK=9846669840976868 USPCK=4064727836000561	 -   5989 Succès - FRANCE -SFR GENERIC CLEAN IMEI ALL MODELS(instant) 012273009564542   6528123720541091

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+554507566657291+1#
#pw+683262781990917+2#
#pw+360139817957069+3#
#pw+606974097310224+4#
#pw+200924708142264+5#
#pw+163601464319860+6#
#pw+574830801794699+7#

----------


## farfour

*6310]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)* *IMEI : 354341043359785  Code : NCK=060342046978896  Envoyé Sur : 2014/06/05 19:05:27  A répondu le : 2014/06/05 19:32:58​  *

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[6313]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)         * *IMEI* *:* *357912042038567*  *Code* *:* *          NCK=817966771507394          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/06/05  21:28:42*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/06/05  21:44:03*   **

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+577141548177461+1#
#pw+846427198713644+2#
#pw+600872167206391+3#
#pw+860807776981630+4#
#pw+140092224320215+5#
#pw+505770768174530+6#
#pw+777464417350520+7# 
#pw+713785429476494+1#
#pw+804746305165740+2#
#pw+084890212901467+3#
#pw+795879279946707+4#
#pw+493568335347526+5#
#pw+720563977862554+6#
#pw+641453469003344+7#

----------


## farfour

* [6350]   FRANCE- BOUYGUES GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI)* *IMEI : 356685053377816  Code : 87604159027083608798  Envoyé Sur : 2014/06/08 22:18:33  A répondu le : 2014/06/09 12:47:53  *

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+290067615724519+1#
#pw+388469668611931+2#
#pw+859029606141591+3#
#pw+025640021120566+4#
#pw+935923275708901+5#
#pw+977391756574419+6#
#pw+721850481539830+7#

----------


## mohamed73

MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID 356491004530961   e186gj4fm6 36705037 01913611 1719523011     SONY ERICCSON / SONY XPERIA  ORANGE SPAIN 01229100xxxxxxx   9387817530010295

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[6327]   MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID         * *IMEI* *:* *353294010496406*  *Code* *:* *          e72rhu01pp 35149756 99184810 2792d924          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/06/07  12:55:58*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/06/07  13:25:30*   **

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[6449]   - FRANCE -SFR GENERIC CLEAN IMEI ALL MODELS(instant)         * *IMEI* *:* *357978036604045*  *Code* *:* *          188987386563638          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/06/14  12:12:54*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/06/14  14:35:43*   **

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[6520]   ALCATEL SIN ANDROID         * *IMEI* *:* *862279021355281*  *Code* *:* *          NCK=2581913514          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/06/18  15:59:21*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/06/18  16:14:04*   **

----------


## MoslimBrot

*#pw+454867522759410+1#
#pw+148214295863968+2#
#pw+418968211776772+3#
#pw+022401349351377+4#
#pw+088627397789011+5#
#pw+814286548247116+6#
#pw+876255084253784+7#*

----------


## MoslimBrot

*#pw+897807790870120+1#
#pw+675486354379922+2#
#pw+400764815180176+3#
#pw+123281597865751+4#
#pw+456583518635165+5#
#pw+867453923203374+6#
#pw+340654677546427+7#*

----------


## farfour

* [6535]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)* *IMEI : 351539041677479  Code : NCK=936077861694346  Envoyé Sur : 2014/06/19 12:15:43  A répondu le : 2014/06/19 12:27:11  *

----------


## farfour

#pw+920812662543308+1# #pw+580198705213952+2# #pw+293779757132673+3# #pw+904999104860525+4# #pw+946919061920022+5# #pw+435479470960091+6# #pw+486897861044167+7#

----------


## MoslimBrot

*6560]   LG WORLD INSTANT ALL MODEL         * *IMEI* *:* *352248053007588*  *Code* *:* *          IMEI_NO=352248053007588 SIM_UNLOCK=4912895293877927  NSLCKUNLOCK=4512186602754125 CLCKUNLOCK=5508115877417816  PCKUNLOCK=8033584422494675 ESLCKUNLOCK= SP_LOCK=7607056975468691          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/06/21  16:42:08*   *A répondu le* *:* *2014/06/21  16:55:41*   **

----------


## MoslimBrot

*[6596]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)         * *IMEI* *:* *[6596]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)         * *IMEI* *:* *355232030614184*  *Code* *:* *          NCK=113005724619525          *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/06/24  12:14:34*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/06/24  12:27:48*   *355232030614184*   *Code* *:* *          NCK=113005724619525         *   *Envoyé Sur* *:* *2014/06/24  12:14:34*  *A répondu le* *:* *2014/06/24  12:27:48*   **

----------


## farfour

*[6618]   NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO)* *IMEI : 354346048213820  Code : NCK=870639660617492  Envoyé Sur : 2014/06/25 19:53:55  A répondu le : 2014/06/25 20:36:40  *

----------


## mohamed73

GENERIC - SONY XPERIA /SAMSUNG /LUMIA 8NCK MOVISTAR SPAIN 6/12H 354457057389037   NCK=8355505102376525     NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 359332049764859    851431249352029

----------


## farfour

6682 Succès NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 358318033691878 NCK=809719960053960NCK=809719960053960 -   6680 Succès NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 354854049107289 NCK=572639871645175

----------


## farfour

[IMEI]
354841041739060
[TARGET_HASH]
848EF3E93A62B27BFA9961AA6A4AF3E17372FBC5
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
227294267238348
[NCK]
#pw+255879798886875+1#
#pw+099546316894564+2#
#pw+392340457094871+3#
#pw+711801413380721+4#
#pw+425240827312397+5#
#pw+748305680099374+6#
#pw+129728253100316+7#

----------


## farfour

*[6684]   -FRANCE-ORANGE NOKIA LUMIA* *IMEI : 354149052674717  Code : 55443416040178534239  Envoyé Sur : 2014/06/30 19:42:20  A répondu le : 2014/07/01 03:50:55  *

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA MOVISTAR SPAIN[C2-XX, , C7-XX, , ) INSTANT 357911048785973    416049713983405    MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID 352522019957148   e186ha3nk9 89110693 49940881 1263133363

----------


## farfour

#pw+684551628763584+1#
#pw+935928820134072+2#
#pw+602693479387879+3#
#pw+290695869342182+4#
#pw+918013781006237+5#
#pw+516293414805333+6#
#pw+977571956014808+7#

----------


## farfour

#pw+692295503174424+1#
#pw+334376402607179+2#
#pw+218116655533944+3#
#pw+931651259714284+4#
#pw+956105830194511+5#
#pw+387002125310824+6#
#pw+424494990667296+7#

----------


## mohamed73

FRANCE-ORANGE NOKIA 352698046461112    081902859659203

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA MOVISTAR 15 NCKS INSTANT( AUTOMATICO) 354179037811019   NCK=608365459599214

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+229000522886726+1#
#pw+938638131906284+2#
#pw+392118315439711+3#
#pw+057100025678711+4#
#pw+067763315024506+5#
#pw+841458152841919+6#
#pw+174884191974121+7#

----------


## farfour

#pw+796035294973631+1#
#pw+210158979887709+2#
#pw+775790075938057+3#
#pw+592618213038644+4#
#pw+503508139243625+5#
#pw+876547786969000+6#
#pw+071648188283646+7#

----------


## farfour

7107 Succès NOKIA MOVISTAR SPAIN[C2-XX,C5-XX , C7-XX, , ) AND ALL IMEI INSTANT 354847044489322 864204122094713

----------


## farfour

7086 Succès SONY ERICSSON /SONY XPERIA YOIGO SPAIN 359611054622734 NCK: 4121484684313506 SPCK: 0530801278691643 NSCK: 8020487949706383 CCK: 0179523068691810

----------


## mohamed73

SONY ERICSSON VODAFON SPAIN 352266059486044   4812862868858724

----------


## farfour

HUAWEI WORLD - Huawei Level 3 (All Levels Locks + Reset Key) 864295021586814 1225403010922426 2614231475445844 1401692291881641 1461872261197086

----------


## farfour

TARGET_HASH]
7265773C7269B2CFCD7CEF25F0BE00471A8C4323
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
197100808003622
[NCK]
#pw+647788460311090+1#
#pw+671802684847839+2#
#pw+716057506214327+3#
#pw+287193991765468+4#
#pw+548553991822732+5#
#pw+067736923276937+6#
#pw+014056025634032+7#

----------


## mohamed73

SONY ERICCSON / SONY XPERIA  ORANGE SPAIN 012451004190279   3846500857217067

----------


## farfour

#pw+916156203346230+1#
#pw+545021991722500+2#
#pw+772400788586097+3#
#pw+520226665389375+4#
#pw+173640497732390+5#
#pw+837519299969600+6#
#pw+660689696469163+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
358650040177446
[TARGET_HASH]
C9FC63BCA9947D92EC62179D68D8A932B5F4871D
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
625178974869710
[NCK]
#pw+149232581074308+1#
#pw+218591604154663+2#
#pw+720393597253332+3#
#pw+234866989861616+4#
#pw+311829421418406+5#
#pw+553323321074643+6#
#pw+468732898055513+7# 
[IMEI]
353391044506117
[TARGET_HASH]
AFF41D8D94EE73103D2C65495A23F7C8AE52FBBF
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
733423933969068
[NCK]
#pw+197724929139773+1#
#pw+421000061245223+2#
#pw+234633491029185+3#
#pw+060154610717501+4#
#pw+692652449349952+5#
#pw+395716413056894+6#
#pw+655844018769849+7#

----------


## mohamed73

SFR France - Generico,Nokia,Nokia Lumia, Sony, Sonyericsson ND & 
barred 012332006079662   0314065311831246     MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID 356465014172436   g34rjs3j33 4069651177373221 fddc9a39

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
355176051762499
[TARGET_HASH]
7823AAA16053ADA4BE22B10EAC281571706292C1
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
316308252210264
[NCK]
#pw+502573049535833+1#
#pw+776744978030897+2#
#pw+621610621719108+3#
#pw+770114957552583+4#
#pw+442484096315048+5#
#pw+824223981802531+6#
#pw+404689309300072+7#  
[IMEI]
356252044645668
[TARGET_HASH]
7C544E2BA4EB5F33A6380ADBD93B5169DE52A6B6
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
694377876586337
[NCK]
#pw+728608230229072+1#
#pw+771151414512923+2#
#pw+684065738111399+3#
#pw+404199184121885+4#
#pw+419260435316622+5#
#pw+427569764927530+6#
#pw+202570309765263+7#

----------


## mohamed73

IMEI]
354333040879006
[TARGET_HASH]
6C1EA87CBCE46B2D7F42BC8D1C3A7F3AA13B7B1C
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
064938770910205
[NCK]
#pw+919509778253621+1#
#pw+100489127131429+2#
#pw+720971973224445+3#
#pw+434867882188946+4#
#pw+161995576556849+5#
#pw+249882323474621+6#
#pw+346944799419161+7# 
[IMEI]
355512056510444
[TARGET_HASH]
9B12EE44D4549ECA2EC1BB240F4434AFDEDAEA8E
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
207583428021278
[NCK]
#pw+347549944575984+1#
#pw+694274011267492+2#
#pw+886146788449265+3#
#pw+066243414420079+4#
#pw+350801827125929+5#
#pw+875531412153126+6#
#pw+217411834406057+7#

----------


## mohamed73

#pw+994089863137445+1#
#pw+109707373399268+2#
#pw+963191847982160+3#
#pw+817545363846099+4#
#pw+173008922069630+5#
#pw+354710178025043+6#
#pw+034432003498909+7#

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
354203039460375
[TARGET_HASH]
2CD3A91B74E2E91C7232AD5E2AB937DE3860CDB7
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
063441479315837
[NCK]
#pw+335968056946514+1#
#pw+855190201459379+2#
#pw+295983130778203+3#
#pw+868812915037258+4#
#pw+576557771551710+5#
#pw+386508716687781+6#
#pw+960024645066173+7#

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia Lumia 520.620.720.820.920.1020 (20 DIGIT) Orange Spain xxxxxxxx2578318   35694015988112550070

----------


## farfour

Your order has been successfully processed. The details of your order can be found below: Service: IPHONE VODAFON SPAIN ALL MODEL EXPRESS IMEI #: 013008003388947 Details: OK

----------


## farfour

Your order has been successfully processed. The details of your order can be found below:  Service: GENERIC BOUYGUES FRANCE INSTANT IMEI #: 355353048653459 Details: 958648058541067

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
357989035386575
[TARGET_HASH]
EC3049C5195DD495D4746C4B8015889DF4889A5F
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
707653819454677
[NCK]
#pw+210348654470331+1#
#pw+321657222751579+2#
#pw+238944125258499+3#
#pw+340911860882365+4#
#pw+239381237545663+5#
#pw+907914803298622+6#
#pw+949484301124317+7#

----------


## mohamed73

IMEI]
358258040887285
[TARGET_HASH]
A0B755F29F9B7F02CDF6CE458AFA48945E68F8AF
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
260421030937355
[NCK]
#pw+792957617328073+1#
#pw+086499215510578+2#
#pw+180417571772211+3#
#pw+671841016007284+4#
#pw+174457661061248+5#
#pw+431243787672125+6#
#pw+771761597591956+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA LUMIA MOVISTAR NEW MODEL (520,620,625,720,725,820,825,920.925.1020) INSTANT 351737064094180   52273734271145582377     OTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID 358904000117904   f39rgy01bg 87130442 83474672 3205190796

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
353396040826799
[TARGET_HASH]
239663961A3CBBD8CED816D378A9908D886FEC96
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
158099282713420
[NCK]
#pw+443965184775337+1#
#pw+785170012120856+2#
#pw+800168399346858+3#
#pw+550543127358118+4#
#pw+859783889669911+5#
#pw+326901701356962+6#
#pw+434942259693586+7# 
[IMEI]
357424047614517
[TARGET_HASH]
10EE82099E67D4E6404008DFB07C7ABED3BD6DFC
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
575027854447604
[NCK]
#pw+295143203612823+1#
#pw+565418631447991+2#
#pw+528609430133098+3#
#pw+077509275808279+4#
#pw+639120859368038+5#
#pw+947739201070219+6#
#pw+633942628640971+7#

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA ORANGE 20 DIGIT 351936053821963   98172626581284462730

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
352021040013815
[TARGET_HASH]
CD9476D88F1C3CBC1418411480FE027DA264D99F
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
087474339192571
[NCK]
#pw+514443963681177+1#
#pw+829008038127088+2#
#pw+066466587688807+3#
#pw+103084355154159+4#
#pw+219792528535852+5#
#pw+579508867012397+6#
#pw+437992222291769+7#

----------


## mohamed73

MOTOROLA WORLD SIN ANDROID 356871002311318   e18rfu4n44 82793521 03361270 1385813815

----------


## mohamed73

[IMEI]
352842056100034
[TARGET_HASH]
BE1298170B975DDB613000904D12FBDE3361FAE4
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
674555226013905
[NCK]
#pw+060821393926287+1#
#pw+582163571939362+2#
#pw+378684488544628+3#
#pw+539303527339726+4#
#pw+168347554521651+5#
#pw+935219323538439+6#
#pw+596515012851102+7#   NOKIA MOVISTAR 20 DIGITOS INSTANT 352855050474155   83248508248842294673   489573451073306

----------


## mohamed73

ONY ERICCSON / SONY XPERIA  ORANGE SPAIN EXPRESS 012585000636999   4721218137610914     FRANCE- BOUYGUES  GENERIC ALL MODELS (CLEAN IMEI) INSTANT 359755049111392   27017972015053713466     NOKIA VODAFONE SPAIN 15 DIGIT  SLOW 353756044477917    988000430192111

----------


## mohamed73

OPERATOR ORANGE SPAIN - NOKIA 20 DIGIT ORANGE 351936053674768 Completed 26755347528290462014    OPERATOR ORANGE SPAIN - NOKIA 20 DIGIT ORANGE 353290051399624 Completed 16983893342135897705     OPERATOR ORANGE SPAIN - NOKIA 20 DIGIT ORANGE 353290056631468 Completed 48249094107325403147     OPERATOR VODAFON SPAIN - NOKIA LUMIA VODAFON SPAIN 8NCK (610 ,710 ,800 ......) 351682051002681 Completed 05876928//01036473

----------


## mohamed73

OPERATOR VODAFON SPAIN - NOKIA VODAFONE SPAIN 15 DGT SLOW 357425047535339 Completed 136359062192441

----------


## mohamed73

OPERATOR VODAFON SPAIN - NOKIA VODAFONE SPAIN AUTOMATIC  INSTANT 356988046366403 Completed 227354003920591     operator france - GENERIC ORANGE FRANCE (SONY ,LUMIA ,NOKIA .......) INSTANT 351664058018860 Completed 693156194573691   
[IMEI]
359056045392569
[TARGET_HASH]
474B36B9CE2720AFF9CAF78C084AA916ABF72B78
[MASTER_SP_CODE]
786899572521109
[NCK]
#pw+840566943076199+1#
#pw+551327522590488+2#
#pw+763171169756363+3#
#pw+077566698801587+4#
#pw+804956153591953+5#
#pw+138402395064766+6#
#pw+001651947596948+7#

----------

